

A Simple Frontend Strategy for Mobile Webapps: How we Built Hacker News Mobile - JoelSutherland
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/blog/hacker-news-mobile-frontend

======
justinph
Nice writeup of a decent simple app. Didn't know about pre-compiling jQuery
templates.

------
false
It doesn't work in Opera Mobile, just shows spinner and 'Loading' and that's
all

------
aymeric
It is a shame that their app is not reliable. I like it but had to go back to
ihackernews.com because I kept getting errors when trying to read the
comments.

------
twog
Any chance you will post the code on github?

